# Shipping from Ireland to Australia



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey guys, I know there are prob posts already but I was wondering if anyone has used a shipping company who are cheap and also if anyone used Allen Removals.
also if you could let me know how much it cost and what kg you were left have !!! thanks guys
steph x


----------



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

irish family move to oz said:


> Hey guys, I know there are prob posts already but I was wondering if anyone has used a shipping company who are cheap and also if anyone used Allen Removals.
> also if you could let me know how much it cost and what kg you were left have !!! thanks guys
> steph x



Hi Steph,

So far the best price i have gotten to ship my car and household items is from Emerald Freight.

The missus dealt with them alot over the years and they seem to be good.


----------



## irish family move to oz (Sep 12, 2010)

smelf1 said:


> Hi Steph,
> 
> So far the best price i have gotten to ship my car and household items is from Emerald Freight.
> 
> The missus dealt with them alot over the years and they seem to be good.


thanks for your reply  im going to check them out right now !!!


----------



## eileen000 (Nov 17, 2011)

*shipping to auss*



smelf1 said:


> Hi Steph,
> 
> So far the best price i have gotten to ship my car and household items is from Emerald Freight.
> 
> The missus dealt with them alot over the years and they seem to be good.


hi there my family and i are also moving next year! just want to ask a few questions if you dont mind did you get a 20 ft container for shipping and what was the cost? im looking for a container it works out really expensive paying by cubic meter can you share containers is there cheaper alternatives we would prob only fill half a 20 ft be waste of monsy really i'm getting quoted over €2500 for container and the customs charges into austraila are nearly another €2500 if not more is this right ? any info would be great thanks


----------



## xMarcusx (Nov 8, 2011)

I think it's possible to share a container, our removal company offered us that when we moved from Glasgow last year. But it 
may depend on the company. The downside they told us was the delay in shipping as you then need to wait for someone else or another cargo to share going to the same location. 

In addition to your removal costs you'll have AQIS fees (these are Aus customs) you'll also probably be offered insurance. 

To give you some reference we paid 3500 GBP for the actual move costs, a further 2000 insurance and 500 for customs. This was for a 5 bed house.


----------



## eileen000 (Nov 17, 2011)

xMarcusx said:


> I think it's possible to share a container, our removal company offered us that when we moved from Glasgow last year. But it
> may depend on the company. The downside they told us was the delay in shipping as you then need to wait for someone else or another cargo to share going to the same location.
> 
> In addition to your removal costs you'll have AQIS fees (these are Aus customs) you'll also probably be offered insurance.
> ...


hi thanks for reply i think we will be having major clear out !! only take whats needed! we are planning mivng to perth area any suggestions what are we should try to go for where rent is affordable would need a 3 bed have 2 kids somewhere thats near to good schools, shops etc whats the weather like in perth? are the wages good over there on average my hubbie painter & decorator any info would be great daunting move!


----------



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

I am getting a 40ft as i am shipping the car aswell, and it was about 3200 for the 40ft


----------



## eileen000 (Nov 17, 2011)

smelf1 said:


> I am getting a 40ft as i am shipping the car aswell, and it was about 3200 for the 40ft


hi that's a very good price for 40ft who was that with? but does that include australian customs i got a 20 ft for €2350 but the customs is €2500 to €2800 on top of that it would be great if i could get the 40 ft for that price everything included, is taking the car a lot of hassel we have been told by the visas crowd that it is and there´s fees at over side as well we kinda wanted to take as much as possible but was working out very expensive so were thinking of taking cubic meter route as least as possible!!: any info would be great thanks eileen


----------



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

eileen000 said:


> hi that's a very good price for 40ft who was that with? but does that include australian customs i got a 20 ft for €2350 but the customs is €2500 to €2800 on top of that it would be great if i could get the 40 ft for that price everything included, is taking the car a lot of hassel we have been told by the visas crowd that it is and there´s fees at over side as well we kinda wanted to take as much as possible but was working out very expensive so were thinking of taking cubic meter route as least as possible!!: any info would be great thanks eileen


Hi Eileen,

The car market in Oz is expensive and 2nd cars hold their value. If you have an expensive or nice car or even a premium brand car take it.

Anything not made in OZ (ie Australian Ford or Holden) are alot more expensive.

I am still shopping about for shipping we are heading over in April but leaving the car and stuff in storage in Ireland. After 6 months i will fly back and ship it all over.

The best quotes for a container i have so far is Emerald Freight. Who is your quotes with?


----------



## eileen000 (Nov 17, 2011)

smelf1 said:


> Hi Eileen,
> 
> The car market in Oz is expensive and 2nd cars hold their value. If you have an expensive or nice car or even a premium brand car take it.
> 
> ...


hi thanks for reply yeah i know the prices of cars over there are mad for even old ones!! we have crew cab jeep passagner one i love it but its 17 ft long wouldn't have much space for other stuff in a 20 ft and to get bigger would'nt be worth it i have tryed quiet a few but a lot wont quote because the need to price volume intended to move in order to give me a quote i dont hace a clue whats going yet and whats not we planning maybe sept next year havent applied for visas yet, have you found out about takaing your car over is the tax high and how much was your container including the taxes? are you going alone or with family whats trhe price for the visas? also some one said to me that you need x amount in bank account to get visas this cant be right ?? thanks eileen


----------



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi Eileen,

When the car hits Oz they will value it and lump me with a vat bill. Even though the car cost me alot more to buy here than what similar sell for there. The car is expensive and impossible to sell so i am taking it with me. If i can fit a 20ft i will but i got pricing for a 40ft to take all the household items aswell. 

I am like you deciding what to take or not take as i am renting my house out here i may just leave all the furniture etc and only take the important stuff. We have some nice solid oak items but if i can get a good tenant i might leave them in the house.

The 40ft was to get it to Oz etc but i will get hit with tax from the customs in Oz. This is usually a percentage of the value of your items & insurance & shipping costs.

As for the visa i got a 176 perm residence one and i did not need any cash in my bank account, they never asked once to view my finances.

I got a 176 and my girlfriend and 1 year old are included. It was $2575 for the application for us three this is what the Aus government charge. Medicals were about €650 or so in the Mater Private thats where the Australian medicals are done. 

I also used a Mara agent and she was excellent. Her price was alot better than any of the others and i had no stress as she did absolutely everything. If you need her details i can pm you them.

As for flights i got excellent reductions using IOM who can get one way migrants reduced fares and extra baggage allowance. Got the flights for us 3 for €1300 and baggages upped to 40Kg each.


----------



## eileen000 (Nov 17, 2011)

smelf1 said:


> Hi Eileen,
> 
> When the car hits Oz they will value it and lump me with a vat bill. Even though the car cost me alot more to buy here than what similar sell for there. The car is expensive and impossible to sell so i am taking it with me. If i can fit a 20ft i will but i got pricing for a 40ft to take all the household items aswell.
> 
> ...


hi thanks thats very helpful, who did you use to do the visas? i'm planning going with global visas it would cost us 2 ad and 2 children (2+7) €2700 is this good price was your in dollars or euro? with the jeep it's taxed and insured commerical here does this make a difference do you know to import or have you any website or number that would? in europe its normaly cheaper yeah the visas crowd was saying something about baggage we were getting the 4 year one not sure whats it's called! yeah it's hard to figure out what to do at this stage what price did you get for the 20 ft and 40 ft? do we need medicals done never heard anything about this? thanks for info eileen


----------



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

eileen000 said:


> hi thanks thats very helpful, who did you use to do the visas? i'm planning going with global visas it would cost us 2 ad and 2 children (2+7) €2700 is this good price was your in dollars or euro? with the jeep it's taxed and insured commerical here does this make a difference do you know to import or have you any website or number that would? in europe its normaly cheaper yeah the visas crowd was saying something about baggage we were getting the 4 year one not sure whats it's called! yeah it's hard to figure out what to do at this stage what price did you get for the 20 ft and 40 ft? do we need medicals done never heard anything about this? thanks for info eileen


Hi Eileen,

The agent i used cost me €1000 and that was the full cost and she did everything. Other agents were quoting me 2500 - 6000. She takes half up front and the rest near the end.

I will pm you her details. It actually wont let me pm you, you might not have enough posts yet. TThe agent is Mege Dalton and this is her site http://www.theimmigrationagency.com, she is an Australian Solicitor based in Dublin.

I have crown removals and AMC coming out this Thursday for a free quote so they will give me pricing with everything inc car, and one with out the large items.


----------



## eileen000 (Nov 17, 2011)

smelf1 said:


> Hi Eileen,
> 
> The agent i used cost me €1000 and that was the full cost and she did everything. Other agents were quoting me 2500 - 6000. She takes half up front and the rest near the end.
> 
> ...


hi thanks for that will give her a try will you let me know quotes if you can so i'll have an idea thanks do you know if tv' s & pc will work over? eileen


----------



## smelf1 (Jul 18, 2010)

eileen000 said:


> hi thanks for that will give her a try will you let me know quotes if you can so i'll have an idea thanks do you know if tv' s & pc will work over? eileen


Tvs will work fine if they are new enough, Australia uses the same voltage as us you just need to change the plugs. PC's are fine also just change the plugs. Blu ray players will work as Oz and Ireland are the same region for bluray. Dvd players will not play Oz dvd's unless your dvd player is region free.

And yep once i get those quotes i can pass them on.


----------



## Shinners (Jan 20, 2012)

irish family move to oz said:


> Hey guys, I know there are prob posts already but I was wondering if anyone has used a shipping company who are cheap and also if anyone used Allen Removals.
> also if you could let me know how much it cost and what kg you were left have !!! thanks guys
> steph x


Hi I used amc removals in naas they were very good i had a 40ft with car and household goods all went very smoothly. would recommend them


----------



## RayZor (Mar 2, 2011)

eileen000 said:


> also some one said to me that you need x amount in bank account to get visas this cant be right ?? thanks eileen


If you are going to move to Perth, I would make sure that you have a large x amount in bank account. Even for a working holiday visa, you are required to have a certain amount in your account and this is checked.

Perth is one of the most expensive cities in the world for cost of living. Re-locating is expensive. Be prepared.


----------



## lilly white (Dec 14, 2012)

time to look what to take.......... washing mechine/dryer is a good one just 16 months old cost me 650 euros. i think its must pack and looking at price of same feature model cost 2000 $ there. hope its works same as here. i heard, there is no customs fees if its more than an year old????.

colth meterials and shoes seems to be bit expensive there...so bag it when x mas sale time.....

small kitchen appliances seems to be better buying from there as its noth that expemsive in web.

kitchen utensils can be purchased from ikea thare ..hopefully not that expensive..

tele to pack for sure.. fridge seems to be an okay buy there as imine here is too big and bit old.....

hope i am doing right...advice pls

need to get some quote from dublin shipping companies..........pls advice friends....if u have deatilas of any shiping companies.


----------

